# What do you think this will sell for?



## schwinning (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-SCHWIN...233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d44a02811

Anyone bidding on this? I'm thinking about bidding.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2013)

No telling but, it is a great looking OG example.
Sky is the limit I guess with now 59 bids.
Must have started at $1 planning bid.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2013)

I personally think it is over the money already-not a particulalry desirable model. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinning (Oct 9, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I personally think it is over the money already-not a particulalry desirable model. V/r Shawn




I agree. I have seen a few for sale in the pat couple months for over $10000..... way pricey. I guess these are hot right now.


----------



## jkent (Oct 9, 2013)

$10,000? really you must have put one to many 0's?


----------



## schwinning (Oct 9, 2013)

jkent said:


> $10,000? really you must have put one to many 0's?




Lmao. Yes 1,000.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 10, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I personally think it is over the money already-not a particulalry desirable model. V/r Shawn




Ditto, over the top already my 2 cents!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> No telling but, it is a great looking OG example.
> Sky is the limit I guess with now 59 bids.
> Must have started at $1 planning bid.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Looks like 2 bids dropped out...crazy money in my opinion...nice looking bike though.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 10, 2013)

S**T, I get one you for 500 $.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if shadow27 from Wisconsin is a caber ? He sells a ton of bikes and they always seem to bring a lot more than other listings of the same or better condition bikes ?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2013)

*dan is a good guy,but...*

i dont think he is a member.ive talked to him before,but havent bought anything from him.i have this bike in my watch list too just to see what crazy money people will pay for it.it is nice,but at what cost.he always seems to do very well in his auctions.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

It's hard for me to warm up to any bike newer than 1955.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 10, 2013)

schwinning said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-SCHWIN...233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d44a02811
> 
> Anyone bidding on this? I'm thinking about bidding.




Can you explain to me how to put a  from ebay on the forum , at my age computer know how is some what weak !
 Thanks , Lee


----------



## tailhole (Oct 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> It's hard for me to warm up to any bike newer than 1955.




Yes! & amen!


----------



## oskisan (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow.. this bike is at $700? Do you think it might be all the writing and the story behind the bike? I only put one or two lines in my listings so if I got really verbose then maybe my $50 items might sell for $150-$200?

Amazing!
Ken


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2013)

$700 is over the top.Not worth it to me.


----------



## schwinning (Oct 11, 2013)

Way over the top now at $710. Nice bike though.


----------



## schwinning (Oct 11, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Can you explain to me how to put a  from ebay on the forum , at my age...en paste it into the thread. Hope that helps.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 11, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Does anyone know if shadow27 from Wisconsin is a caber ? He sells a ton of bikes and they always seem to bring a lot more than other listings of the same or better condition bikes ?




What was so special about this bike ? .....I would struggle giving over 100 mysehttp://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-SCHWINN-AMERICAN-MENS-CRUISER-BIKE-VINTAGE-HOT-RAT-ROD-TYPHOON-BICYCLE-USA-/400580142867?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=imZNAWXr%252BM%252Fo5QZQpP7dYqPi5vY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 11, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> What was so special about this bike ? .....I would struggle giving over 100 myself
> 
> 
> 
> now the url won't go .......... I got it off the property's .........this isn't where you copy it ?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 11, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> now the url won't go .......... I got it off the property's .........this isn't where you copy it ?




You have to click on the globe icon (link) in the reply to thread tool bar, delete that "http://" part in the pop up box, paste the link in there and then click "OK".

Preview post to see if it worked before submitting 

pap
.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 11, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> What was so special about this bike ? .....I would struggle giving over 100 mysehttp://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-SCHWINN-AMERICAN-MENS-CRUISER-BIKE-VINTAGE-HOT-RAT-ROD-TYPHOON-BICYCLE-USA-/400580142867?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=imZNAWXr%252BM%252Fo5QZQpP7dYqPi5vY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




ok finally this ole man figured it out thanks for the help guys !


----------



## schwinning (Oct 13, 2013)

Bike is at $790 wonder if it will go up. For that money there are a lot of other sweet bikes out there.


----------

